
Node.js 9 Becomes the New Current Release Line - LopRabbit
https://medium.com/@nodejs/news-node-js-8-moves-into-long-term-support-and-node-js-9-becomes-the-new-current-release-line-74cf754a10a0
======
styfle
Woohoo! It’s great to see the new LTS land on Halloween!

I wrote about Shipping ES Modules[0] if anyone is interested. Or just checkout
the code on GitHub[1].

[0]: [https://hackernoon.com/es6-modules-today-with-
typescript-229...](https://hackernoon.com/es6-modules-today-with-
typescript-22969cd360f0)

[1]: [https://github.com/styfle/copee](https://github.com/styfle/copee)

